# Places to stay around Venice, LA



## oldcsm (Feb 2, 2012)

Thinking of hauling the boat from Atlanta down to Venice for some inshore fishing. Searching the internet, I found a few places to stay for a couple of anglers but they all start at $150 a night!  I'm looking for a fish camp/cabin where we can cook our meals and park the boat at the cabin. Don't want hotels/motels/condos. Anyone know of a reasonable place?  We don't want fancy, just clean with a decent bed, shower and kitchen.  Anyone know of a place?

thanks,


----------



## dfhooked (Feb 3, 2012)

plenty of camps to rent, or places to stay. 150 night with all amenities is a fair price to me. Check out fins n feather cabins. They are within 5 minutes of the marinas and have nice facilities. If you haven't fished venice before you may want to do some homework and research as it is a different ballgame with the river down there. Also look into staying and fishing in Delacroix, sweetwater marina has lodging and will send you in the direction of fish and its an hour closer to atlanta.


----------



## oldcsm (Feb 3, 2012)

*thanks*



dfhooked said:


> plenty of camps to rent, or places to stay. 150 night with all amenities is a fair price to me. Check out fins n feather cabins. They are within 5 minutes of the marinas and have nice facilities. If you haven't fished venice before you may want to do some homework and research as it is a different ballgame with the river down there. Also look into staying and fishing in Delacroix, sweetwater marina has lodging and will send you in the direction of fish and its an hour closer to atlanta.


Thanks for that. I'll check out Delacroix.


----------



## tbrown913 (Feb 12, 2012)

check deep south charters.  we are going out with them in 10 days.  they have some lodging stuff, but, i dont recall the prices off the top of my head.


----------



## slabhunter (Feb 12, 2012)

The accommodations in Venice are not to be confused with those in Destin....if Spartan is your style, you're good to go.

This is typical: http://www.venicemarina.com/ 

Neat place if barge living is your style and fishing is your vocation.

**Just got this video from my Fishing Guide friend Capt. Dave Sipler who just returned from a trip to Louisiana that included Venice:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sCHqN-4938&feature=g-all-u&context=G22377e4FAAAAAAAAIAA

Due to the wind, he has the sound muted in some spots so don't freak out like I did and think something is wrong with your computer.


----------



## oldcsm (Feb 13, 2012)

*Thanks*



slabhunter said:


> The accommodations in Venice are not to be confused with those in Destin....if Spartan is your style, you're good to go.
> 
> This is typical: http://www.venicemarina.com/
> 
> ...



Spartan is OK with me.  Thanks for the great info.  Very appreciated.


----------



## Old Texan (Feb 15, 2012)

If you haven't fished there and don't know the waters, I'd highly suggest a guide for a 2-3 day deal. You'll catch fish, save money on towing down, and know where to go next time if you decide to bring your own boat.

Might cost more but it'll pay off with results......


----------



## oldcsm (Feb 15, 2012)

*Makes sense*



Old Texan said:


> If you haven't fished there and don't know the waters, I'd highly suggest a guide for a 2-3 day deal. You'll catch fish, save money on towing down, and know where to go next time if you decide to bring your own boat.
> 
> Might cost more but it'll pay off with results......



Yep, you may be right. Looking at the maps the area does look intimidating down there.


----------



## deadend (Feb 15, 2012)

I always stay in the Fema trailers at the marina.


----------



## oldcsm (Feb 15, 2012)

*Interesting*



deadend said:


> I always stay in the Fema trailers at the marina.


Are they fully furnished?  Kitchen utensils, bathroom?  How much do they go for?


----------



## deadend (Feb 15, 2012)

Can't remember rates but they are furnished.


----------



## Capt Hoop (Feb 19, 2012)

At Venice Marina they have a new setup down back you can stay at a camp and dock your boat right there. Call them for information504-534-9359 or 9357


----------



## tbrown913 (Feb 26, 2012)

Old CSm,

you need Fish Intimidator guide service.  he has two log cabins, that sleep seven people each.  Fully furnished, termpurpedic beds, full kitchen, stocked pantry, washer and dryer, grill and ice maker on the front porch.  flat screen tv with direct tv.  out back he has a covered outdoor bar with a fish cleaning station, and another flat screen with speakers all over so you can hear the tv, or tune it to a music channel while cleaning fish.

they have a maid and cook, they clean daily, and if you want them to cook for you, they will cook breakfast, make a sack lunch for the boat, and cook dinner at whatever time you want.  our first morning Ron and his wife were cooking breakfast for us at 0430.  They are really friendly people, and have one amazing setup for a fishing trip.  we had five in our party, and the lodge was more than big enough for us.  

we will return, and we will stay at his place again!  we could not have been happier with what we got.  plus, the price you pay, is more than worth the value!  why rent a fema trailer on stilts at the marina, when you can get a log cabin?

I think it was like $70 per person per night, and $15 per person per meal.  call Capt Ron Price at 504-416-6731

He also has boats you can rent, or hire him as a guide.  One group went with him on guided trips, and they had a limit of redfish in less than three hours each day.

if you want to book an offshore trip, we used Captain Josh with Deep South Charters, and will be booking with him again too!  We asked what march looked like for him, and he said he has 27 days booked already, which says somethine! you can call him at 225-572-7408

If you call captain Ron or Captain Josh, tell them Tim Brown referred you.  I am not getting a discount next time or anything like that.  I just gave them my word that I would tell anyone i heard of looking to head to venice that they are the guys to do business with!


----------



## oldcsm (Feb 27, 2012)

*Thanks very much.*



tbrown913 said:


> Old CSm,
> 
> you need Fish Intimidator guide service.  he has two log cabins, that sleep seven people each.  Fully furnished, termpurpedic beds, full kitchen, stocked pantry, washer and dryer, grill and ice maker on the front porch.  flat screen tv with direct tv.  out back he has a covered outdoor bar with a fish cleaning station, and another flat screen with speakers all over so you can hear the tv, or tune it to a music channel while cleaning fish.
> 
> ...



Sounds like a great time. I'll check it out if they have a website.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 27, 2012)

The fema trailers are 150 a night and you can stand on one end and spit to the other   and just about spread your arms out and touch each side wall.  

If anyones intrested in going in and buying a barge at the marina i have found one thats very nice. PM me foe more info.


----------



## tbrown913 (Feb 29, 2012)

oldcsm  his website is

www.fishintimidator.com

its awesome!


----------



## tigerfan (Feb 29, 2012)

Prices have gone up since the BP spill.  I use to pay $54 / night at a place in Grand Isle (LA) during the offseason.  Now it's $122 / night.

When are you headed down?  I'm headed down on March 14th.  Wouldn't mind pointing out a few spots to you if you decide to go that route.


----------

